# High speed RPM



## Floridallroad (Jan 11, 2006)

I recently purchased an 02 allroad, love the car, but I did not anticipate the higher rpm on the highway (have a A6 2.7T also). Can anyone tell me what is the normal rpm at 80 mph with a tiptronic?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: High speed RPM (Floridallroad)*

just under 4k


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: High speed RPM (Floridallroad)*

I'm looking for a similar year Allroad. Please tell me how many miles, price, options, etc on yours?


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: High speed RPM (bhb399mm)*

4k? that's really high...must limit the top speed. what do you get?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: High speed RPM (teton)*

top speed is limited to around 130mph


----------



## teton (Nov 19, 2005)

*Re: High speed RPM (bhb399mm)*

anyone running APR software? that should get you well over 130 if not gearing limited. Assuming the chassis can handle that safely which I don't know


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: High speed RPM (teton)*

it can. i have GIAC software. as for the top speed, i've never tested it, but the limiter is gone.


----------

